# How Long for California to Review App and Issue License



## fyrfytr310 (May 29, 2019)

Creating this thread for future forum searchers.  I put my completed application in the mail yesterday (5/28/2019) and they are scheduled to receive it on Friday (5/31/2019).  I'll record all activity here for the benefit of future aspiring licensees in California.

*Edit to provide complete timeline.

4/5/19 - PE Exam taken in SF

5/14/19 - Notification of successful exam attempt 

5/28/19 - Complete application placed in standard mail

5/30/19 - Package received by BPELSG

6/5/10 - Check cashed

7/10/19 - Notification of advancement to technical review.

7/17/19 - Notification of approval.

7/19/19 - License number added to database after business hours.

08/06/19 - Paper ID card received

08/16/19 - Plastic ID Card received

08/19/19 - Wall certificate received.


----------



## eeMark PE (May 30, 2019)

I overnighted my application in on D-Day, 5/14/19 the Saturday after, 5/18/19, I received a letter from the board that there was an error with my check and that it could not be processed.  I re-sent my check to the board the same day (5/18/19).  No communication since, check has not been cashed.

I wish they would let you pay extra to expedite.  I have tasks at my job that I am literally waiting on a license number to start doing.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 30, 2019)

Tracking confirms BPELSG is in possession of my application package as of this morning 5/30/2019.


----------



## 23and1 (May 31, 2019)

Same. BPELSG received my application as of Tuesday, May 28.

Does anyone know how they let you know they've completed the process? Do they send a letter/email or am I supposed to keep checking the license lookup everyday until I show up? Tried looking around the BPELSG website, but couldn't find anything but the 'don't ask us until AFTER 60 days' note.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 31, 2019)

23and1 said:


> Same. BPELSG received my application as of Tuesday, May 28.
> 
> Does anyone know how they let you know they've completed the process? Do they send a letter/email or am I supposed to keep checking the license lookup everyday until I show up? Tried looking around the BPELSG website, but couldn't find anything but the 'don't ask us until AFTER 60 days' note.


That’s all I found as well.  I’m going to try to exercise the same patience I used for the exam results.


----------



## MEPEPHD (May 31, 2019)

It would take approximately 2-4 weeks to issue a PE license number from the point that they verify you fulfilled all requirements (work, education, exam verification, bio scan, etc) asked by CA board. Here is email from CA board:

_License numbers are issued bi-weekly for all *eligible* applicants who have *passed* all required exams and *fulfilled* the Livescan/Fingerprint requirement._

_Once the Systems Analyst completes the verification process, and it is determined you qualify for licensure, your license number will be issued._

_Your PE license number should appear in ‘License Lookup’ on the CA Board’s website. http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/consumers/lic_lookup.shtml_

_Your wall certificate will be mailed to you in approximately 4 to 6 weeks._

_You will also receive a plastic pocket ID card in the mail in approximately 12 weeks._


----------



## eeMark PE (May 31, 2019)

Fyr, and 23and1, has the board cashed either of your checks?


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 31, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Fyr, and 23and1, has the board cashed either of your checks?


Negative for me.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jun 1, 2019)

Update: Check cashed by board, posted to bank account 5/31/19


----------



## 23and1 (Jun 3, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Fyr, and 23and1, has the board cashed either of your checks?


Not sure. I sent a money order with my application.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 5, 2019)

Check cashed today.  ~1 week after receipt of the application package.


----------



## 23and1 (Jun 11, 2019)

How's everybody's wait going?
I'm trying my best to hold it all together.
Since they release every two weeks, and last friday was the "on" week, I'm hoping somebody gets some news next week Friday.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 11, 2019)

23and1 said:


> How's everybody's wait going?
> I'm trying my best to hold it all together.
> Since they release every two weeks, and last friday was the "on" week, I'm hoping somebody gets some news next week Friday.


I'm doing fine with the wait.  I'm not even maintaining hope for next Friday personally. I'm thinking more like end of July...


----------



## eeMark PE (Jun 11, 2019)

Next friday isn't on the list, it's every other friday (if the past several years of license dates are anything to go by) March 15/29 were the last two on the published list which puts June 7th and 21st as well as July 5th and 19th as update days.  The "published list" gets updated quarterly (I think) but the license lookup gets updated in real time.

edit:

I realized after I posted, "next" friday might be 6/21, and "this" friday might be 6/14, in which case "next" friday is on the list....


----------



## 23and1 (Jun 12, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Next friday isn't on the list, it's every other friday (if the past several years of license dates are anything to go by) March 15/29 were the last two on the published list which puts June 7th and 21st as well as July 5th and 19th as update days.  The "published list" gets updated quarterly (I think) but the license lookup gets updated in real time.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I realized after I posted, "next" friday might be 6/21, and "this" friday might be 6/14, in which case "next" friday is on the list....


Sorry, I should've been clearer. Yeah, by next Friday I meant the 21st. 



fyrfytr310 said:


> I'm doing fine with the wait.  I'm not even maintaining hope for next Friday personally. I'm thinking more like end of July...


I need to temper myself like this. At this rate, it may even be into August...


----------



## eeMark PE (Jun 12, 2019)

My wife and I have gotten into heated discussions about whether "next" in reference to a day of the week means "the one that is happening in the following calendar week", or "the first one that hasn't started yet", or "the one following the first one that hasn't started yet"


----------



## 23and1 (Jun 13, 2019)

eeMark said:


> My wife and I have gotten into heated discussions about whether "next" in reference to a day of the week means "the one that is happening in the following calendar week", or "the first one that hasn't started yet", or "the one following the first one that hasn't started yet"


I've definitely run into this conversation a couple of times myself. I use "next" as an improper abbreviation of "next week's". It's funny though because I will always double check when anybody just says "next" to ensure that they mean "next week's", even though I consistently forget to clarify what I mean myself lol

The big heated discussion between my wife and I though is definitely the oxford comma


----------



## eeMark PE (Jun 15, 2019)

My parents, Hitler, and Anne Frank agree that the oxford comma is necessary in at least one situation.  I believe it should be used in every situation that arises for sake of consistency.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 17, 2019)

If I've done my math right (by 'math' I mean 'counted days on my calendar'), I can't call the board until July 29th.  Just for the record.


----------



## SierraDucks (Jun 17, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> If I've done my math right (by 'math' I mean 'counted days on my calendar'), I can't call the board until July 29th.  Just for the record.


I think we are talking about different things. In California we have to take the Seismic and Surveying. After you complete all the required exams CA issues licenses bi-weekly. I believe you are talking about CA reviewing a license from reciprocity from another state, so that you can qualify to take the CA specific exams, correct? That might take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 17, 2019)

SierraDucks said:


> I think we are talking about different things. In California we have to take the Seismic and Surveying. After you complete all the required exams CA issues licenses bi-weekly. I believe you are talking about CA reviewing a license from reciprocity from another state, so that you can qualify to take the CA specific exams, correct? That might take 6-8 weeks.


I am documenting the timing from when I've submitted a completed application for a PE (Electrical, so no state specific exams) to license issuance.


----------



## SierraDucks (Jun 17, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> I am documenting the timing from when I've submitted a completed application for a PE (Electrical, so no state specific exams) to license issuance.


got it


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm interested in your timeline also.  Thanks for providing the update.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 17, 2019)

CAPLS said:


> I'm interested in your timeline also.  Thanks for providing the update.


No problem!


----------



## ETyahoo (Jun 18, 2019)

This is my timeline to-date: 

4-5-2019:    NCEES PE Exam
5-14-2019:    NCEES Exam Result - CA
5-23-2019:    PE App mailed at USPS
5-28-2019:    PE App received at BPELSG mail room
5-30-2019:    PE App fee check stamp (day 2 after package received)
6-4-2019:    PE App fee check cashed (day 7 after package received)
7-10-2019:    PE App in Technical Review
7-24-2019:    Technical Review request for more info
8-9-2019:    Re-Submit at USPS
8-12-2019:    Received at BPELSG mail room
8-13-2019:    Received email for approval for licensure
8-16-2019:    Received license number on DCA website
9-3-2019:    Received paper ID
9-15-2019:    Received wall certificate


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 19, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> This is my timeline to-date:
> 
> 4-5-2019:    NCEES PE Exam
> 5-14-2019:    NCEES Exam Result - CA
> ...


That almost perfectly aligns with mine.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jun 19, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> That almost perfectly aligns with mine.


Right now, I am just hoping that no news is good news.  

I did not know about the bi-weekly number issuance until I found this thread, so I was checking DCA license search at least twice daily.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 19, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Right now, I am just hoping that no news is good news.
> 
> I did not know about the bi-weekly number issuance until I found this thread, so I was checking DCA license search at least twice daily.


Even after learning that, I still do lol


----------



## ETyahoo (Jun 21, 2019)

Today is the day. I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 21, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Today is the day. I have a good feeling about this.


Your confidence is inspiring


----------



## ETyahoo (Jun 21, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Your confidence is inspiring


This is 100 times better than waiting for NCEES exam result. The worst thing is submitting missing information, no need to pay for another exam and wait again.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 25, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Today is the day. I have a good feeling about this.


I see your title still says 'Intern.'  No updates I take it?


----------



## ETyahoo (Jun 25, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> I see your title still says 'Intern.'  No updates I take it?


Nothing happened for me last Friday.  Waited till 6PM when something finally got posted.  

Now need to wait for another 2 weeks.  

On another note, I did not know we can change that title.  I thought it's just rank on the board.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 25, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Nothing happened for me last Friday.  Waited till 6PM when something finally got posted.
> 
> Now need to wait for another 2 weeks.
> 
> On another note, I did not know we can change that title.  I thought it's just rank on the board.


It may be.  I have no idea lol.  I just assumed that since you hadn't said anything that meant no word from the state.  I jumped on the title as a starter.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 26, 2019)

@CAPLS, this is more of an internal type question so hopefully you don't mind it being directed at you.  Can you confirm that we should receive an email indicating advancement to technical review prior to any approval (evidence on this forum appears anecdotal at best).  Or is it possible for an application to go through all the internal steps and the applicant only receive notification once approved provided no issues present along the way?


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 26, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> @CAPLS, this is more of an internal type question so hopefully you don't mind it being directed at you.  Can you confirm that we should receive an email indicating advancement to technical review prior to any approval (evidence on this forum appears anecdotal at best).  Or is it possible for an application to go through all the internal steps and the applicant only receive notification once approved provided no issues present along the way?


The process is that once an application is sent for technical review, an email is sent to the applicant using the email address provided on the application.  Sometimes, emails from the Board join forces with socks and get lost in the nether world, so its always advisable to applicants to check their spam filters and jink mail folders just in case.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jun 26, 2019)

CAPLS said:


> The process is that once an application is sent for technical review, an email is sent to the applicant using the email address provided on the application.  Sometimes, emails from the Board join forces with socks and get lost in the nether world, so its always advisable to applicants to check their spam filters and jink mail folders just in case.


Lol.  Understood and thank you!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 2, 2019)

@ETyahoo, any action on your side yet?  Nada for me.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 3, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> @ETyahoo, any action on your side yet?  Nada for me.


Nothing on my end.  I was hoping to receive some sort of notification.  

I was searching around online. It seems sometimes it take up to 2 months to get an application into technical review, and 2 more months to get it technically approved.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 3, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Nothing on my end.  I was hoping to receive some sort of notification.
> 
> I was searching around online. It seems sometimes it take up to 2 months to get an application into technical review, and 2 more months to get it technically approved.


Seems a tad excessive but what do I know..?


----------



## jbisson131 PE (Jul 4, 2019)

FyrFytr, thanks for posting this! I am in almost the exact situation only delayed by about 3-weeks.

Timeline:

6-20-2019: Sent in Application

6-24-2019: App received by BPELSG

6-27-2019: Check cashed

6-28-2019 - Present: Anxiously checking the DCA website and scouring the internet for any information.

Hopefully this thread will help me get a good idea of when I'm about 3 weeks out.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 5, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Seems a tad excessive but what do I know..?


Still nothing for me this week. Sigh.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 6, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Still nothing for me this week. Sigh.


Same...


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 9, 2019)

My application was referred to technical review yesterday.  Fingers crossed that it gets through the process by next Friday.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 9, 2019)

eeMark said:


> My application was referred to technical review yesterday.  Fingers crossed that it gets through the process by next Friday.


Well if all things are linear (they aren't) then my app, as well as @ETyahoo's app, should be in the same boat in about a week.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 10, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Well if all things are linear (they aren't) then my app, as well as @ETyahoo's app, should be in the same boat in about a week.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Just got an email.  My application is now in technical review.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 10, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Just got an email.  My application is now in technical review.


Same here!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 10, 2019)

42 days from delivery of my application to advancement to technical review.

Email received 7/10/19


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 11, 2019)

@ETyahoo, what are the odds they get through them in 2 days and we have good news tomorrow?


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 12, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> @ETyahoo, what are the odds they get through them in 2 days and we have good news tomorrow?


Want to bet that we will be technically approved next Friday and need to wait for 2 weeks to get our number?


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 12, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Want to bet that we will be technically approved next Friday and need to wait for 2 weeks to get our number?


That would put us at, what?  64 days?


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 12, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> That would put us at, what?  64 days?


Yup.  64 days-ish if we are lucky.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 12, 2019)

Literally sitting on a proposal that I can't send out until I have a license number.  This is killing me.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 13, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Literally sitting on a proposal that I can't send out until I have a license number.  This is killing me.


That’s frustrating.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 17, 2019)

Just got my technical approval e-mail.  Hopes very high for day after tomorrow.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 17, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Just got my technical approval e-mail.  Hopes very high for day after tomorrow.


Same here!  Ours must be right next to each other in the queue.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 18, 2019)

@eeMark, what stamp options are you going with?

I'm thinking 1 5/8", double border with bear, "Registered Professional Engineer"


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 18, 2019)

Our office has them standardized.  Double boarder "Registered Professional Engineer" nothing fancy.  We already have a couple civil, a civil/structural, several mechanicals.  We do multidisciplinary industrial engineering projects and outsourced electrical/controls until hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 19, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Our office has them standardized.  Double boarder "Registered Professional Engineer" nothing fancy.  We already have a couple civil, a civil/structural, several mechanicals.  We do multidisciplinary industrial engineering projects and outsourced electrical/controls until hopefully tomorrow.


Does your office pay for the stamps?  If not, the rebel in me says to get what you want since it is YOUR stamp.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 19, 2019)

They do, I could get my “own” stamp separately I guess, certainly if I ever move jobs.  But they pay for stamps, they paid for the application, they pay for the license renewal.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 19, 2019)

Checking the license lookup every 10 minutes is really killing my productivity today


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 19, 2019)

eeMark said:


> Checking the license lookup every 10 minutes is really killing my productivity today


Hahaha!  Same.  It’s like the repetitive checking of NCEES for results.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 19, 2019)

Do you know anyone that has actually kept track of the time that it posted in the license lookup?  My "every other Friday" bit of information comes from this list of licenses https://www.dca.ca.gov/consumers/public_info/index.shtml  and the "issued" data next to each being every other Friday.  I don't know if that means they are verifiable as of that day.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sure don’t.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 19, 2019)

Not looking good for today.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 19, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Same here!  Ours must be right next to each other in the queue.


What!? I have not got any technical approval email yet, but my circumstances is a little different. I am working in exempted industries and most people are not licensed.


----------



## eeMark PE (Jul 19, 2019)

It posted!  I’m a PE


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 20, 2019)

eeMark said:


> It posted!  I’m a PE


Same here!!!!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 21, 2019)

OP edited for up to date timeline.


----------



## ETyahoo (Jul 22, 2019)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 22, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Congrats to you both.


Thanks!  Hopefully yours is going to go through very soon.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 30, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Congrats to you both.


Any word on your application?


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 6, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Any word on your application?


I had been out of office for few weeks.  During that time, I received a mail at the office from the board regarding insufficient exp.  Apparently how I described the experience in the engagement reference form is too close to control systems.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 6, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> I had been out of office for few weeks.  During that time, I received a mail at the office from the board regarding insufficient exp.  Apparently how I described the experience in the engagement reference form is too close to control systems.


Interesting.  What is your recourse at this time?  I assume this means you'll have to resubmit the engagement forms with requisite stamping.  Yes?


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 6, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Interesting.  What is your recourse at this time?  I assume this means you'll have to resubmit the engagement forms with requisite stamping.  Yes?


Yes, the tech reviewer said just need to update the reference form, have references sign them again, and resubmit.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 6, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Yes, the tech reviewer said just need to update the reference form, have references sign them again, and resubmit.


Understood.  Hopefully it’s a swift approval after that!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 6, 2019)

OP edited to add paper ID receipt date.


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 13, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Understood.  Hopefully it’s a swift approval after that!


Sent my update reference last Friday 8/9/2019 using USPS priority mail to be received at BPELSG Monday 8/12/2019.  Got the email today 8/13/2019 for approval for licnesure.  

The next number issuance is this Friday 8/16/2019.  I am expecting the website to update around 6-7pm.   

and I am definitely going to get the stamp and embosser with the bear!!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 13, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Sent my update reference last Friday 8/9/2019 using USPS priority mail to be received at BPELSG Monday 8/12/2019.  Got the email today 8/13/2019 for approval for licnesure.
> 
> The next number issuance is this Friday 8/16/2019.  I am expecting the website to update around 6-7pm.
> 
> and I am definitely going to get the stamp and embosser with the bear!!


EXCELLENT!  The bear stamp is really cool


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 13, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Sent my update reference last Friday 8/9/2019 using USPS priority mail to be received at BPELSG Monday 8/12/2019.  Got the email today 8/13/2019 for approval for licnesure.
> 
> The next number issuance is this Friday 8/16/2019.  I am expecting the website to update around 6-7pm.
> 
> and I am definitely going to get the stamp and embosser with the bear!!


For the record, mine didn't show up on the website until around midnight...


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 13, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> For the record, mine didn't show up on the website until around midnight...


interesting, i did the searches at 5pm pacific and 7pm pacific and found the unused numbers get assigned around that time.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 16, 2019)

OP edited to add plastic ID receipt date.


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 16, 2019)

After the long wait and the references resubmission, I finally got my PE number around 7pm Pacific today 8/16/2019.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 17, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> After the long wait and the references resubmission, I finally got my PE number around 7pm Pacific today 8/16/2019.


Excellent!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 19, 2019)

OP edited to add paper wall certificate receipt date.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 19, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> interesting, i did the searches at 5pm pacific and 7pm pacific and found the unused numbers get assigned around that time.


I was pondering this for a bit as I was editing the OP for another reason and it came to me.  I checked BPELSG website at midnight.  That has no bearing on when they updated it.  I stopped checking it at 5PM and resigned myself to 2 more weeks of waiting then just randomly decided to check again while we were out in the driveway enjoying some adult beverages with neighbors.  So it updated somewhere between 5PM and midnight which is in line with your findings.


----------



## ETyahoo (Aug 28, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> I was pondering this for a bit as I was editing the OP for another reason and it came to me.  I checked BPELSG website at midnight.  That has no bearing on when they updated it.  I stopped checking it at 5PM and re﻿signed myself to 2 more weeks of waiting then just randomly decided to check again while we were out in the driveway enjoying some adult beverages with neighbors.  So it updated somewhere between 5PM and midnight which is in line with your findings.


Cool. I kept refreshing the web page with the next available number for electrical as filter.  The first result showed up at 6:57pm PT on my phone, and the number just so happens is assigned to me.  

The lesson here is finish your work, go home, and look up your number at 7pm PT.


----------



## YAZRABADI (Aug 31, 2019)

ETyahoo said:


> Cool. I kept refreshing the web page with the next available number for electrical as filter.  The first result showed up at 6:57pm PT on my phone, and the number just so happens is assigned to me.
> 
> The lesson here is finish your work, go home, and look up your number at 7pm PT.


Absolutely true, I just got my SE license number at exactly 6:59 pm. Please feel free to reach out to me for any structural engineering projects. I am pretty much license in all states now. 

Thank you 

Yaz


----------



## tangentline (Dec 23, 2019)

Check cashed 10/15/19

No received application email yet.

(69 days, now past the time where you can’t contact them)

No response to emails, voicemail when calling to ask, looks like they *probably* have the holidays off so it’ll take longer.

So it takes long. Kind of want to update my LinkedIn and work credentials before the semi-annual raises, promotions, and performance goals bonus happens...


----------



## Bradster (Jan 1, 2020)

tangentline said:


> Check cashed 10/15/19
> 
> No received application email yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I sent mine in back mid September. Check cashed 9/30/2019. Called the board mid December and they said my application was with the technical review. Haven’t received any emails from the board.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd like to remind people to doublecheck the email they submitted on their application, if possible. I have heard of people unintentionally putting in the incorrect email.

Also, check your spam, because you always should.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> spam


*snort*       

On topic: took about 3.5 months for me start to finish. And you'll get an email that your application has passed "technical review" (or not) before issuing you a license number. Then, a few weeks after that, you'll get an email with a PDF letter from the board with your actual number.


----------



## Bradster (Jan 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I'd like to remind people to doublecheck the email they submitted on their application, if possible. I have heard of people unintentionally putting in the incorrect email.
> 
> Also, check your spam, because you always should.


Yes, double checking the email is a good idea. I called the board and made sure they had my correct email address. Even though they still have the correct email address, I did not receive an email staying my application was being sent to technical review. It's been in technical review since early November, information I found out just before Christmas by calling the board and asking questions.


----------



## tangentline (Jan 9, 2020)

You guys tempted me to complain about day 86 after the check, just got technically approved!

2-4 weeks till licensure


----------



## Bradster (Jan 9, 2020)

tangentline said:


> You guys tempted me to complain about day 86 after the check, just got technically approved!
> 
> 2-4 weeks till licensure


Well actually - I just got notified as well! Congrats!


----------

